# Luftrausers



## tommers (Mar 3, 2014)

The long-awaited new release from Vlambeer (makers of Super Crate Box, Nuclear Throne and Ridiculous Fishing) is scheduled for 18th March.

This is the trailer...



You can play the original web game here:

http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/luftrauser

And you can pre-order it here, for £5.49.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/luftrausers_storefront

This was the press release:



> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> 
> - Pre-Orders Open for $10 Game and $750 Air Raid Pack -
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been practicing on the original version and now I can't get that tune out of my head.   Der der-der DER der-der DER.   I'm at work,  it's annoying.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sat at work listening to this on repeat. 

Help Me.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2014)

This is out today.   Getting some decent reviews.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2014)

I've managed to play 5 or 6 hours.   It's the ultimate throwaway shooter.   Games last about a minute,  you unlock everything pretty quickly and then it's just about trying to beat your High score. 

It's hectic and frustrating,  but I tried to stop playing about 3 times last night and went back for more. 

Each plane bit has its own bit of music and then the game plays the tune that's made up of the 3 components. It's quite cool. 

Get it and tell me,  cos we can add each other to our own leader boards.   Dare you.


----------



## AwesomePossum (Mar 21, 2014)

I still haven't seen the blimps. I have a bunch of missions that require killing a blimp to unlock, but I haven't seen any. How do you get them to spawn?


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2014)

AwesomePossum said:


> I still haven't seen the blimps. I have a bunch of missions that require killing a blimp to unlock, but I haven't seen any. How do you get them to spawn?



Just last a little while and you get a message. I think.  I've killed one.  I think it was just staying alive for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2014)

AwesomePossum what's your high score?  And tell us your steam Id and I'll add you...


----------



## Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

Heh, looks a less complicated version of Jet Strike. The web version is fun, just don't see much value on a paid version.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2014)

There's an engine which propels you by firing bullets out the back of your luftrauser.  There is also a laser. 

Seriously though,  it's good.  Very addictive.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

This game is crack.

I cannot stop playing it.


----------



## yield (Mar 29, 2014)

tommers said:


> This game is crack.
> 
> I cannot stop playing it.


Sounds good tommers.  I may get it on ps3 when I get paid.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

yield said:


> Sounds good tommers.  I may get it on ps3 when I get paid.



Yeah. Do it.  It's only about 6 quid or something isn't it?


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2014)

You can listen to, and buy, the soundtrack here:

http://kozilek.bandcamp.com/album/luftrausers-ost

I recommend track 5.


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2014)

I have 2 vouchers for 40% off if anybody wants one.


----------



## Old Gergl (May 11, 2014)

Oooh yes please. I lost a good few hours to the free one and super crate box as a result of this thread


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2014)

Old Gergl said:


> Oooh yes please. I lost a good few hours to the free one and super crate box as a result of this thread




Cool. I don't know how to shift it over it I guess I need your steam id.


----------



## Old Gergl (May 13, 2014)

old_gurgle


----------



## Old Gergl (Jun 3, 2014)

It's definitely got the 'just one more go' factor. Only takes a few seconds after all 

Thanks tommers  And check your high score, I've left you a new target. SMFT too


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2014)

Old Gergl said:


> It's definitely got the 'just one more go' factor. Only takes a few seconds after all
> 
> Thanks tommers  And check your high score, I've left you a new target. SMFT too



Ha.  I checked last night and you were still behind me.   I'll have to find out the bad news tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2014)

Wait, did you get the high score on SMFT?  I've never lasted more than 5 secs.


----------



## Old Gergl (Jun 3, 2014)

Read it and weep.

(serious luck was involved to be fair, it's fucking impossible)


----------

